# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.23 - BB5 15/20 digits Fast SPUnlock enabled and more

## mohamed73

*Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.23 - BB5 15/20 digits Fast SPUnlock enabled and more * - Service operations improved 
 MTKx: Improved "Security Repair" feature
 MTKx: Improved RPL operations 
- Unlock operations improved *BB5 15/20 digits Fast SPUnlock enabled (1-2 minutes)*
RAPUv11, RAPUv21, RAP3Gv4, BRCM2x platforms supported 
- NaviManager updated
 Revised Downloader engine
 Enabled "QltQuery" option - allow download older SW version for some models
 All latest Nokia MTK phones SW packages Query/Download fixed
 Download by product code improved and revised 
- Other 
 Some bugfixes and improvements at all
 MTKx: Some models can gone to stuck/blink due downgrade, for repair enough reflash latest SW version 
List of currently supported models for direct unlock:
  Code:
 RM-381; Nokia 6750 RM-424; Nokia 6720c RM-469; Nokia E52 RM-470; Nokia 6700c RM-481; Nokia E52-2 RM-482; Nokia E55 RM-491; Nokia 6710s RM-497; Nokia 7020 RM-529; Nokia E72-2 RM-530; Nokia E72 RM-540; Nokia X3-00 RM-547; Nokia 6730c RM-564; Nokia 6720cb RM-566; Nokia 6730c  RM-576; Nokia 6700s RM-577; Nokia 6700sc  RM-582; Nokia Vertu CQ RM-584; Nokia E72-5 RM-586; Nokia 2710c  RM-596; Nokia N8-00 RM-598; Nokia 7230 RM-601; Nokia C6-01  RM-604; Nokia 7230  RM-609; Nokia E6-00  RM-614; Nokia C3-00  RM-615; Nokia 5330  RM-618; Nokia X2-00  RM-626; Nokia E7-00 RM-627; Nokia X5-01  RM-632; Nokia E5-00 RM-634; Nokia E5-00  RM-638; Nokia 6303ci RM-639; Nokia X3-02 RM-640; Nokia C3-01   RM-645; Nokia C5-00  RM-648; Nokia X5-01  RM-658; Nokia E73 RM-659; Nokia X7-00  RM-670; Nokia 700 RM-675; Nokia C7-00 RM-679; Nokia T7-00 RM-681; Nokia Vertu CT RM-682; Nokia 6702S  RM-688; Nokia C5-00 RM-691; Nokia C7-00 RM-697; Nokia C5-03 RM-699; Nokia E5-00M  RM-707; Nokia X7-00 RM-709; Nokia X2-01  RM-714; Nokia Asha 311 RM-717; Nokia X2-01 RM-718; Nokia C6-01 RM-719; Nokia C5-03 RM-720; Nokia C5-04 RM-721; Nokia C2-01 RM-722; Nokia C2-01 RM-730; Nokia 702T RM-744; Nokia C5-00 RM-745; Nokia C5-00 RM-749; Nokia C7-00s Oro RM-750; Nokia 500 RM-754; Nokia 801T RM-763; Nokia Asha 303 RM-774; Nokia 701 RM-775; Nokia X3-02 RM-776; Nokia C3-01 RM-779; Nokia 603 RM-781; Nokia Asha 300 RM-807; Nokia 808 Pure RM-813; Nokia Asha 302 RM-815; Nokia C5-05 RM-816; Nokia C5-06 RM-884; Nokia Asha 302  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

